# A Shocker, P Michael Koopowitz 'Golen Thread' AM, CCM/AOS



## SlipperKing (Nov 20, 2011)

WHA WHOOO! My first CCM! I only knew of the Fanaticum getting the HCC. When I showed up at Don's house Sunday morning to pick the plants up I see two tags hanging on the M. Koopowitz. The first thing out of my mouth to Don was "What's this a joke? Why are those tags hanging on the MK?" Don's response " You didn't know?" I had a clonal name already on the tag so nobody from the judging center called! What a shock, two of two. *PS I messed up on the clonal name* 'Golden Thread'

My PICS:


----------



## Shiva (Nov 20, 2011)

Well done Rick and congratulations. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 20, 2011)

very nice!!


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 20, 2011)

nice!


----------



## cattmad (Nov 20, 2011)

well done, congratulations


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 20, 2011)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice surprise!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Great way to end a weekend I think!


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Jorch (Nov 20, 2011)

well deserved! beautiful plants and blooms  Congratulations :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## emydura (Nov 20, 2011)

Congratulations Rick. Fully deserved awards. That is a magnificent clone that is superbly grown. I don't think the judges had any other choice. 

I seem to be jinxed with this hybrid. All my plants are terrible growers.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 20, 2011)

emydura said:


> Congratulations Rick. Fully deserved awards. That is a magnificent clone that is superbly grown. I don't think the judges had any other choice.
> 
> I seem to be jinxed with this hybrid. All my plants are terrible growers.
> 
> David



PS. David, I'll sent you a piece:ninja:


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing blooms! Well done!


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2011)

That's an outrageously well grown MK Rick!! The flowers should have been close to a quality award too.

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 20, 2011)

Rick said:


> That's an outrageously well grown MK Rick!!
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:



Part of this CCM goes to you , Rick


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Part of this CCM goes to you , Rick



Thanks. Good thing yours went gonzo with all the changes we've come up with.

I never was able to pull out my old beat up MK X roth I'd been torturing for the last 8 years.


Besides the joint breeding ventures, I'm getting a big thrill of seeing all these ST AOS awards posting!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 20, 2011)

Pleasant surprises are always welcome! Congrats, Rick! Stunning plant.


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 20, 2011)

Sweet! Congratulations! What an awesome plant!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 20, 2011)

What a beauty!!!! Well done and CONGRATULATIONS! :clap:


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW!!!! Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 20, 2011)

Congratulations! :clap::clap::clap: Well-deserved...


----------



## paphreek (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful plant! Congratulations. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 21, 2011)

It has already be written quite some times here Rick,.. but again: Bravo, Congratulations!!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome! That's the nicest blooming of this that I've seen. Wow and congratulations! You can correct the clonal name spelling when the bill comes in from the AOS....or, you could just e-mail the correct information to the judging chairman, anytime.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2011)

Wonderful!!! Congrats :clap:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 21, 2011)

So beautiful, congrats!! :clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Thanks for the tip John. I was planning on contacting the chair if possible tonight.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats Rick! That's a special one for sure. :clap:


----------



## Mocchaccino (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations Rick!~ Nice job


----------



## barry (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations!
I never have this so beautiful MK!


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats on both plants! :clap:


----------



## Candace (Nov 21, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Carper (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations Rick. Thats just a fantastic plant which has got the just rewards for your efforts.

Superb:clap::clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## jblanford (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW!!! That is "AWESOME" Rick.... Jim.


----------



## emydura (Nov 21, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> PS. David, I'll sent you a piece:ninja:



I wish.  

So can you confirm that your plant got 2 awards? An AM award for the flower quality and also a cultural award.

David


----------



## tenman (Nov 21, 2011)

Great plant! Congratulations. Might want to watch putting a clonal name on prior to awards, though. One of the idiot judges (older, longtime judge, very experienced) at our local center refused to judge a plant I sent down based on that. She said that, since it had a clonal name it must have been previously awarded [even though there was no record of it], and she said they couldn't possibly consider it until they knew what the previous award was.

A judge. 

An experienced judge.

An idiot.

One of many.

Just *one* reason I have a very negative opinion of the judging system.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 22, 2011)

emydura said:


> I wish.
> 
> So can you confirm that your plant got 2 awards? An AM award for the flower quality and also a cultural award.
> *Confirmed David, AM for the flowers and CCM for the culture. The wierd thing about it, I wasn't in the mind set of a cultural award. I just wanted to grow the plant up bigger to see if I could get more flowers per spike! On top of that, I was a bit disappointed in the blooming because the actual plant has 3 more mature growths that I expected spikes from and didn't. When I picked the plants up from Don's I did notice a brand new spike emerging out of one of those growths :crazy: crazy plant!*
> David





tenman said:


> Great plant! Congratulations. Might want to watch putting a clonal name on prior to awards, though. One of the idiot judges (older, longtime judge, very experienced) at our local center refused to judge a plant I sent down based on that. She said that, since it had a clonal name it must have been previously awarded [even though there was no record of it], and she said they couldn't possibly consider it until they knew what the previous award was.
> 
> A judge.
> 
> ...



*I could be and have been at times negative towards the judging system but now at 56 years old.....life is too short for me to get all worked up over other peoples crazy ideas. I just bring the same plant back on the next blooming and I usually get what I want. As for clonal names, I have always had clonals on my plants otherwise I would forget what the hell that really cool name was I came up with a week before!:rollhappy: This is probably the first time I've had the judges pull my tag out of the pot and read the darn thing! Every other time they have ask me what do I want to call it or they call me up if I'm not present. As an example of my forgetfullness, in the past when I posted this plant here on ST I alsways called it 'Blondie' that's not what I had on the tag!!:rollhappy::rollhappy: I guess I won't forget 'Golden Threads' namw now........Bottom line to this story and for future ones, this was a group effort. If not for this Fourm I wouldn't be showing awarded plants. THANKS*


----------



## polyantha (Nov 22, 2011)

Well done and the best wishes from Switzerland.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 22, 2011)

PS. David. I have the papers to prove the awards (all three). I forgot the mention that part. 
Looking back at the whole plant picture I should also point out...No flower stakes folks! The three spikes are held up with Calcium boost! There is a lot of merit to what Rick in Tennessee has been preaching to us about.


----------



## Rick (Nov 22, 2011)

I barely noticed the AM part too Rick.

Tell us more about the quality award.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2011)

very nice growing, congrats! .. must have been all that sunshine and heat (no rain) that lead to all this growth and flowering


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 23, 2011)

Reading from the awards form; 9 flowers and two buds. 
Horiz Vert
Nat Sp 8.0cm 43.0cm
DS 2.4 2.8
Pet 1.0 36.0
Syn S 2.7 4.6
Pouch 2.1 4.9
Flowers show philly sepals and sanderianum petals

CCM
73cm plant in a 15X18 aircone pot!(6 inch pot)


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2011)

Scores?


----------



## toddybear (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 23, 2011)

Rick said:


> Scores?



Geez Rick! MK is a 80pt AM and 84 CCM, the Fanaticum is a 76pt HCC


----------



## emydura (Nov 23, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> PS. David. I have the papers to prove the awards (all three). I forgot the mention that part.
> .



I believe you Rick.  I got a bit confused by Rick's early comment that it should have also got a flower award which I did think it had already got. Plus the focus has been primarily on the cultural award. The flower itself is fantastic so fully deserved of the AM award.

David


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 23, 2011)

wow..congratulations !


----------



## hardy (Nov 23, 2011)

Congratulations again, hehe


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: bow, bow, bow :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Orchidzrule (Nov 24, 2011)

An amazing plant, great growing & blooming. I agree with all the previous comments, which I've been reading through. I feel for Tenman. If I'd had to deal with an idiot like the woman in question, I might have lied and said *I* had given it the clonal name. On that note, I *am* a proponent of giving plants clonal names.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, this lovely grown plant bears phantastic flowers - altogether a feast for the eyes !! 






Congratiolations Rick to grow and flower this beauty and needless to say also to get these awards.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Rudolf and all for your kind thoughts! Some of you may recall the story I've told about the friend that passed away in 06', this is one of the plants that he never got to see bloom.


----------



## John M (Nov 26, 2011)

I keep coming back to admire these photos. Well done!

Tenman: Yikes! Man, that's gotta be frustrating. 'Makes you wonder if this woman ever had her brain turned on during her 7 years of judging training! A rank beginner learns that a plant can have a clonal name without being awarded. Sheeshe!

I like to give clonal names to plants with very good quality flowers. Otherwise, if the quality is unknown, or it's just average....and I'm dividing it, I'll give a plant a clonal number. I use 'month, day, year, hours, minutes and seconds'. For example; if I was dividing a plant this morning at....say, 10:42:37 a.m. the clonal number I'd use is '112611104237'. That unique combination of numbers will occurre only twice, both in the same day (a.m. and p.m.) and never again.  So realistically, there's no chance of me repeating the clonal number on a different plant of the same species or hybrid ever again.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2011)

Clever idea, John!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 1, 2011)

Very clever John. I put 6 seed pods on this gal last night!


----------



## Gilda (Dec 2, 2011)

Rick, sorry I missed this till now ! Congratulations a very beautiful & well grown plant. Many, many kudos !:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you Gilda and all! I have really enjoyed this blooming. Even though it had 3 mature growths last year it didn't bloom. I guess it was waiting for this award winning display!


----------

